
Ask HN: What is `PiperOrigin-RevId` in Google commits? - cidnurh
If you have a look at most Google repositories, a lot of commits in them contain this `PiperOrigin-RevId` id. I suppose that its something similar to `Change-Id` in Gerrit, but I&#x27;m not sure.<p>Does anyone know what&#x27;s that?
======
detaro
"Piper" is the custom version control tooling Google uses for their central
repository, so this might be a reference added when commits are exported to
git repositories.

(reference for Piper being the name of the system:
[https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-
stor...](https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-stores-
billions-of-lines-of-code-in-a-single-repository/fulltext) )

